# WLAN (D-Link) Routerpasswort verloren



## nyc2005 (8. September 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe folgendes Problem, dass ich die zwei Passwörter, die man angeben muss auf einen Zettel geschrieben hab und jetzt nicht mehr finde.
Gibt's da ne Möglichkeit, das zu ändern?

Weil wenn ich über den Browser auf den Router zugreifen möchte, will der von mir das Passwort.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

nyc2005 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe folgendes Problem, dass ich die zwei Passwörter, die man angeben muss auf einen Zettel geschrieben hab und jetzt nicht mehr finde.
> Gibt's da ne Möglichkeit, das zu ändern?


Folgende 2 Moeglichkeiten fallen mir ein:
1. Aufraeumen
2. Mehr Ordnung halten

Und weiterhin kann ich nur sagen: Selbst Schuld, sowas sollte man im Kopf haben und nicht auf Papier.


----------



## gorim (8. September 2005)

@reptiler
Immerhin hat ers aufgeschrieben. Das machen nicht alle.  Und ich habe auch alle Kennwörter notiert, denn man hat einfach zuviele Kennwörter, die man sich nicht einfach merken kann. Wenn Du das kannst, Respekt.

Da bleibt Dir wohl nur ein Reset übrig. Wie der geht steht im Handbuch. Meist muß man ein kleines Löchlein finden und laaange drücken.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

Ich hab eine Reihe an Passwoertern die ich ueberall nutze.
Falls mal etwas laengeres benoetigt wird, dann wird eben abstrahiert.
Man sollte es sich so einfach wie moeglich machen, aber halt doch sicher bleiben.
Aber sich 4 oder 5 Passworte zu merken ist eigentlich nicht das Problem.
Wenn man eins mal laenger nicht gebraucht hat ist eher das Problem zu dem entsprechenden Login das richtige Passwort auszusuchen. 
Eines meiner Passwoerter kann ich auch quasi beliebig erweitern, aber auch die Grundversion ist aufgrund eines Mixes von Zahlen und Buchstaben schon recht sicher.

Natuerlich kann man sich nicht unbedingt einen WEP-Key merken, der ist dann doch was krass. Aber ich kenn genug Leute die z.B. die Serial von WinXP im Kopf haben.


----------



## zyclop (8. September 2005)

ist es ein geändertes passwort oder ein standart pw?


----------

